# Les AirPods Pro me détruisent les oreilles - cherche alternative+avis



## Noukon (22 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Premier post pour moi bien que je sois inscrit depuis plusieurs mois ! Je me plais à lire les différentes discussions sur les Mac M1 en ce moment, et j'apprécie particulièrement les multiples avis que les membres de cette communauté ont.

Je fais donc appel à vous, communauté Macg/iGen pour un problème que je rencontre depuis l'achat de mes AirPods Pro lors de leur sortie l'an dernier.
Acquis en Apple Store parisien, j'ai utilisé les appareils ponctuellement pour le sport, les trajets piétons etc, soit pour vous donner un ordre d'idée jusqu'à 4 heures par semaine.

Depuis l'arrivée du covid et de la généralisation du travail plus d'autres circonstances personnelles, j'ai commencé à utiliser les AirPods Pro beaucoup plus, peut-être le double sur la semaine (jusqu'à 2 heures par jour au max). Cette utilisation peut paraître classique pour un utilisateur Apple, j'en conviens.
Néanmoins, depuis cette recrudescence d'utilisation, je constate souffrir d'infections multiples auditives. Je m'explique: apparition régulière de bouton dans les oreilles, suintements anormaux, démangeaisons intempestives... Ça peut faire peur effectivement, et j'annonce la couleur tout de suite : les écouteurs sont nettoyés plus d'une fois par semaine (j'ai tenté différentes formules pour les nettoyer : eau+quelques gouttes de vinaigre blanc, eau+savon de Marseille/noir...) ; cela ne provient donc pas d'un simple problème d'hygiène.

En recherchant sur google, je suis tombé sur de rares avis parlant de possibles allergies au caoutchouc dont les embouts sont composés. Peut-être s'agit-il aussi du fait que ce soit en intra-auriculaire et que l'absence "d'aération" puisse provoquer des lésions internes chez certains sujets plus sensibles...
Je n'ai pas consulté de médecin ni d'ORL (mais bien que ce ne soit pas le sujet, si certains d'entre vous ont un avis sur la question médicale, j'accepte vos recommandations aussi !).

Je pense néanmoins à me séparer des AirPods Pro, à mon grand désarroi, car j'apprécie énormément la réduction de bruit, la simplicité d'utilisation (bien que le tactile des AirPods premier du nom me manquait aussi!), la qualité lors des appels pour mes interlocuteurs, etc.
En échange, j'aimerais me tourner vers des casques sans fils de qualité, avec un budget d'environ 200 €. J'ai d'ores et déjà regardé différents sites comme lesnumériques, qui a bon nombres de choix et d'articles à ce sujet... mais je m'y perds.

J'en m'en remets donc à vous, communauté Apple !! Quels sont vos avis et expériences sur des casques audio qui permettent une bonne/excellente réduction active de bruit ambient + main libre de qualité + bonne compatibilité avec les systèmes Apple + bonne autonomie ?
J'ai vu également que certains d'entre eux permettent d'être connecté à plusieurs appareils en simultané ; ceci serait top aussi puisque je bosse énormément sur le Mac avec besoin des sons de l'ordinateur mais aussi des vidéos détentes YouTube sur l'iPhone !

Merci beaucoup 


*EN BREF :

Cherche remplaçants à mes AirPods Pro ; souhait de casque audio avec bonne réduction active du bruit, bonne qualité du kit main libre, bonne qualité du son et possibilité d'être connecté à plusieurs appareils en même temps. Budget 200 € environ. Merci, des bisous ! *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Novembre 2020)

Peut-être les Bose QuietComfort ?
Il ne s'agit pas d'intra mais ont une bonne réduction de bruit et se connectent normalement sur plusieurs appareils. Par contre, le prix est le même que les AirPods Pro... Donc sans doute trop élevé pour ton budget.


----------



## Noukon (22 Novembre 2020)

Merci pour le conseil !
Celui-ci?
Tu l'as testé?
Si la qualité est vraiment au RDV, je suis en mesure d'augmenter sensiblement (et si le Black friday le permet, peut-être aurais-je de bonnes surprises!).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Novembre 2020)

Le casque QC 35 II est très bien, j'ai toujours la première version dans un coin. Mais il est un peu lourd et me gène un peu si je le porte longtemps. La réduction de bruit est très bien et il se connecte à 2 appareils sans soucis.

Mais je parlais plutôt des écouteurs qui sont sortis récemment (c'est plus proche des AirPods) :








						Bose QuietComfort Earbuds | Bose
					

Les écouteurs entièrement sans fil QuietComfort de Bose offrent une réduction de bruit ajustable, un son authentique, ainsi qu’un port confortable et stable. Achetez des écouteurs Bluetooth sans fil Bose dès aujourd’hui.




					www.bose.fr


----------



## Noukon (22 Novembre 2020)

Ah d'accord ! Quelle est la différence de conception avec les AirPods Pro? J'ai peur que ce type d'appareil ne reproduise les mêmes effets indésirables, non?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Novembre 2020)

Les Airpods pro sont des intra.
Les boses ne le sont pas, le plastique est contre ton conduit auditif mais ne rentre pas à l’intérieur.

Cela se voit dans la photo de la partie confort de ce test :





						Test Écouteurs true wireless Bose QC Earbuds : l'ancien roi de la réduction de bruit rattrape son retard  - Les Numériques
					

Bose QuietComfort Earbuds (QC Earbuds) | Écouteurs & intras Bluetooth — True Wireless | Retrouvez toutes nos publications, meilleurs prix et bons plans, test, avis et actualités sur ce modèle.



					www.lesnumeriques.com
				




Après, sont-ils vraiment bien ? Vu que je ne les ai pas... difficile de te l’assurer. Je te conseille de regarder des tests comme celui-ci avant de les acheter.


----------



## Noukon (22 Novembre 2020)

OK, je ne connaissais pas du tout cette "technique"! 
A priori ils ne prennent pas en charge les connexions multipoint, c'est dommage.
Mais je garde le QC35 pour le coup, qui a l'air pas mal ! 

Si vous avez d'autres avis/conseils, n'hésitez surtout pas


----------



## radioman (22 Novembre 2020)

perso j'ai acheté un QC35 lors du premier confinement et j'en suis hyper content: 
je m'attendais à des performances moyennes (après 35 ans à ne bosser qu'avec des casques audio Pros filaires: AKG, Beyer, Sony, Sennheiser, etc …) et bien le résultat est top !
je parle juste de qualité audio et réducteur de bruit, pour le reste: fonctionalités de l'interface je n'ai pas de comparaison …


----------



## ioda (22 Novembre 2020)

Sans hésitations SONY , voir lien ci joint , Le TOP du TOP ! !



			https://www.sony.fr/electronics/veritablement-sans-fil/wf-1000xm3
		



Merci de votre avis en retour si vous "craquez" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Novembre 2020)

ioda a dit:


> Sans hésitations SONY , voir lien ci joint , Le TOP du TOP ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il s'agit d'intra comme les AirPods Pro, il risque d'avoir la même réaction (allergique ou autre) en les portant.


----------



## Noukon (22 Novembre 2020)

Merci pour les conseils 
Je vais regarder ces produits que vous me conseillez. 
Mais effectivement pour les écouteurs intra, c'est très gentil et ils ont l'air vraiment top, mais je crains que ça n'arrange pas mes problèmes auditifs in fine.

Je viens de voir une offre à 260€ pour les Sony 1000XM4. Les avis sur lesnumériques semblent unanimes ; ils ont l'air fan.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## lostOzone (22 Novembre 2020)

Y a les Sony WH-1000XM4 ou WH-1000XM3
En plus avec ces circum auriculaire la qualité du son est bien meilleure. Les AirPods Pro c’est super pour le sport (peut être pour les transports en commun mais je n’en prends pas) mais sinon c’est assez nul en écoute prolongée.


----------



## radioman (22 Novembre 2020)

la courbe de réponse est un peu torturée (+ou- 13 dB d'échelle)







par rapport à celle du Bose : (+ ou - 8 dB d'échelle)






plus plate et moins Boum Boum dans les graves (+12 dB en dessous de 100 Hz pour le Sony, ça doit taper fort dans les tympans sur de la grosse caisse …)
de plus la bosse à + 10 dB à 8kHz …  :-(          (seulement à +4 sur le Bose …)
mais c'est mon côté technicien son qui parle …

après, côté fonctionalités, après avoir regardé le test Les Numériques, le Bose est une brêle à côté du Sony …

EDIT: après, pour écouter de la musique sur son Mac il y a l'excellent Sonarworks pour aplatir tout ça et rendre quasi linéaire la courbe de réponse d'un bon paquet d'enceintes et de casques …
Edit 2: le WH-1000XM4 est pas encore dans la liste Sonarworks mais le WH-1000XM3 oui …


----------



## Noukon (22 Novembre 2020)

Ah super l'avis du tech ! Je t'avoue ne pas être un très grand connaisseur mais tout avis est preneur. Si je comprends bien, je risque de me faire plus de mal avec les Sony dû aux db qu'ils envoient sur les graves?
J'écoute majoritairement de la musique/des vidéos via l'iPhone + réunions + podcats. Un peu de jeux vidéo aussi (d'où la connexion multipoint).


----------



## radioman (23 Novembre 2020)

non, y'a pas vraiment de risque, tout est une histoire de goût: le Sony est un peu plus Poum Tsiiiii  que le Bose qui a déjà une petite bosse dans le grave.
d'un autre côté l'effet loudness (bosse graves et aigues) permet de rééquilibrer la courbe _à faible niveau sonore_ …
si tu a encore de bonnes oreilles et que tu écoutes à faible niveau * y'a pas de soucis …
le mieux à faire c'est d'aller en boutique les comparer "à l'écoute", les goûts et les couleurs …
* contrairement à moi qui est devenu dur de la feuille après 37 ans de radio, et qui,-en plus-aime bien écouter "à burne" …





						Bellallure - Les Œufs du Bazooka | Un petit avant goût du prochain Extra Live, émission diffusée dans son intégralité samedi 15 novembre à 17h sur France Bleu Limousin et en vidéo sur... | By 7ALimoges | Facebook
					

1,1 K views, 8 likes, 0 loves, 2 comments, 22 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from 7ALimoges: Un petit avant goût du prochain Extra Live, émission diffusée dans son intégralité samedi 15 novembre à 17h...




					fb.watch


----------



## Noukon (23 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Merci pour tous vos avis, je vais y réfléchir sérieusement, même si l'offre sur le XM4 de Sony a l'air sensationnelle (en fait je pense sincèrement avoir pris ma décision, y'a plus qu'à!).

Je vous tiens informés dès qu'un appareil est entre mes mains pour l'avis final.

Excellente journée à vous


----------



## Noukon (28 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme promis, je vous fais un retour sur mon début d'expérience avec le casque Sony XM4 reçu hier. 

Je ne suis pour le moment absolument pas déçu ; ça change littéralement des AirPods Pro. La réduction de bruit est juste violente ! Le son semble bien mieux, bien que je ne sois ni spécialiste ni mélomane. 
La spatialisation du son est vraiment déroutante aussi... Les réglages amenés par l'application Sony sont vraiment bien fichus.

Sur le port, cela semble être confortable, bien que j'ai l'impression que le casque fait son poids au niveau supérieur de la tête (la mousse agit pour réduire cet effet d'appui, mais j'ai quand même le besoin de le repositionner de temps en temps pour éviter cette sensation désagréable).

Donc globalement très satisfait pour le moment 

Je vous remercie à nouveau pour vos conseils ! Chaque post ici m'a permis de trouver cette promotion vraiment superbe sur le casque 

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !!

Bon weekend.


----------



## radioman (28 Novembre 2020)

normalement le poids du casque se répartit entre le serrage des oreilles et l'appuis du bandeau
étrange que ça te pèse sur la tête, peut-être faudrait il régler un cran plus long les supports d'oreillettes ?


----------



## Noukon (29 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Oui je le repositionne régulièrement afin d'atténuer le poids ; le serrage par les oreilles ne suffit pas totalement au casque pour rester maintenu. C'est vraiment un petit problème par rapport à ce que je vivais avec les AirPods Pro ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Décembre 2020)

Avec du PQ ? 
Je préfère les cotons-tiges


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Décembre 2020)

J’ai peu que le pq se casse et reste dans l’oreille. Et dans ma tête c’est utilisable uniquement  dans les toilettes.
Je serais plutôt tenté par les mouchoirs en papier. Moins d’arrière pensée


----------



## Noukon (11 Décembre 2020)

Nad70 a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Je suis aussi un peu dans ce cas. Je me tape des giga infections dans les oreilles. Et j'ai remarqué que c'était principalement quand je sortais de la douche, et que mes oreilles n'étaient pas totalement sèches au moment ou je pars au travail avec mes AirPods Pro dans les oreilles. En quelques jours l'intérieur de mon oreille a gonflé, avec douleur dès que quelque chose touche mon oreille.
> 
> Donc j'ai mis des gouttes de je ne sais quoi dans mes oreilles pendant une bonne semaine, voire 2 le temps que ça passe complètement. Et cette fois je prends bien soin de totalement sécher l'intérieur de mes oreilles (avec du PQ par exemple) avant de mettre mes AirPods si je sors de la douche


Bonsoir,
Oui effectivement je pense que la raison était la même pour moi.
Je me suis séparé des AirPods et suis allé chez le médecin depuis (et me suis pris le Sony XM4 qui est vraiment superbe!).
Effectivement, otite due à l’utilisation d’écouteurs intra. Il a déjà eu quelques patients avec ces maux, provoqués dans les mêmes circonstances.

Je ne regrette toutefois pas avoir switché sur le Sony en tout cas


----------



## nicob789 (12 Janvier 2021)

Noukon a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Oui effectivement je pense que la raison était la même pour moi.
> Je me suis séparé des AirPods et suis allé chez le médecin depuis (et me suis pris le Sony XM4 qui est vraiment superbe!).
> Effectivement, otite due à l’utilisation d’écouteurs intra. Il a déjà eu quelques patients avec ces maux, provoqués dans les mêmes circonstances.
> ...



Salut Noukon,

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi avec les intra quelle que soit la marque, avec le même diagnostique du médecin. Ca m'a pris du jour au lendemain en 2017. Cependant j'ai vu sur internet (cela vaut ce que ça vaut) que cela pourrait également être du à du diabète, du pré-diabète, ou tout simplement une consommation de sucre trop importante qui entraîne un taux de sucre trop élevé dans le sang de manière régulière.

J'ai également remarqué que la consommation de bière et de gâteaux coïncidait avec les épisodes d'otites externes que j'avais avec les intras. J'ai modifié mon alimentation avec moins de sucre, moins de bière (pour ça c'est facile depuis avril dernier avec la fermeture des bars) et 20 minutes de sports quotidiens et cela résout mon problème.

Il y a une autre cause qui peut entraîner des otites plus facilement avec les intras : si l'on se mouche trop fort, la pression fait remonter du liquide dans les oreilles, qui stagne et peut s'enflammer la nuit lorsque l'on est allongé.

Aucun médecin ne m'a parlé de tout ça et pourtant, en faisant attention à tout cela, je constate une nette amélioration et je peux utiliser de nouveau des intras du moins sur des petites durées d'1h max chaque jour.

En espérant t'aider, bien que je ne sois pas du tout médecin pour info, mais chez moi ces choses là m'ont aidé.

PS : par contre ce que m'a dit le médecin, c'est qu'il ne faut pas utiliser de coton tige ni de vaporisateur intra auriculaire, les oreilles se nettoient toutes seules, il faut juste tamponner l'oreille pour sécher après la douche mais c'est tout. Le cerumen est nécessaire pour éviter les inflammations.


----------



## Noukon (13 Janvier 2021)

nicob789 a dit:


> Salut Noukon,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème que toi avec les intra quelle que soit la marque, avec le même diagnostique du médecin. Ca m'a pris du jour au lendemain en 2017. Cependant j'ai vu sur internet (cela vaut ce que ça vaut) que cela pourrait également être du à du diabète, du pré-diabète, ou tout simplement une consommation de sucre trop importante qui entraîne un taux de sucre trop élevé dans le sang de manière régulière.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir Nico,

Merci pour ton retour !
C’est vraiment intéressant ; je ne partage pas les circonstances qui t’ont amené à subir ces lésions/irritations, ayant une alimentation et un rythme de vie très sain de base (respect des quantités, sport...), mais je pense que cela répondra à d’autres personnes qui pourraient rencontrer les mêmes conséquences (et puis si ça peut aussi pousser la plupart à adopter de meilleurs pratiques, c’est tant mieux !  ).

J’ai vendu mes AirPods pour le casque XM4 de Sony, et je n’ai vraiment aucun regret ! L’autonomie et la réduction de bruit ambiant sont vraiment bluffantes 
Si tu souhaites t’isoler dans les musiques/vidéos/podcasts pour plus d’une heure, je te le recommande vivement !

Et je confirme pour l’hygiène des oreilles. Je n’ai pas utilisé de coton tige depuis mon enfance, privilégiant le lavage délicat sous la douche depuis très longtemps. C’est important d’éduquer les gens à bannir les cotons tige de leur SDB 

Merci encore pour ton retour d’expérience 

PS: meilleurs vœux à tous !


----------

